# Acquired taste



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I planted some purple top turnips for the chickens to supplement their food. I got the bright idea to try some. I fried some onions then added water and beef bouillon then the turnips. Yuck yuck yuck is all I can say!! :yuck: I tried it raw to and spit that right out!! More for the chickens I guess.

I bought some non homogenized low temp pasteurized milk at the Amish store. I doesn't make me want to spit it out but it does have a different taste, kinda like a wang. I'm drinking it but it's different.

I may acquire a taste for the milk but not the turnips.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not familiar with turnips, but I buy some to put in stew. They have purple tops, and taste radishy? I like them raw or cooked. Maybe not the same?

Cow milk is very sensitive to what they've eaten. I always took morning milk for the house...after they'd had nothing but cottonseed cake and grain, plus good alfalfa through the night. If I took evening milk (after they had pastured), it always had an off taste, sometimes a very strong taste! Boys said they could tell the difference between store milk and morning milk,.. I couldn't. Hardly ever skimmed cream off either.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you misspell a word? Maybe I'm intoxicated, I'm seriously cooking today and drinking wine, feeding wood stove. Maybe i missed something....... :ashamed: Wang???


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Kinda wondered about that too... and no wine yet!

LOVE turnips, raw and salted, please


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

If the milk tastes like wang maybe the guy from the movie Kingpin was milking the cows again.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

When turnips get too old they get a strong flavor. Turnips should be eaten young, they are more mild that way.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, not a very nice comment*-this happens when I am alone at the keyboard-unsupervised.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/ame] I couldn't help it, Your post reminded me of this tune*


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

A big ol' pot of properly seasoned turnip greens is heavenly.


.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

A wang (don't know if it's spelled right) is an off taste. I've heard this word all my life. Lol I couldn't find it in the dictionary though!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

tambo said:


> I doesn't make me want to spit it out but it does have a different taste, *kinda like a wang*. I'm drinking it but it's different.


Is that one of those colloquial southern terms that us yankees will just never understand? LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Is that one of those colloquial southern terms that us yankees will just never understand? LOL


Well it sounds like it from the comments above!! We've always used it around here. Maybe a TN thing you just wouldn't understand. It means :yuck: !!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I just started liking turnip greens a few years ago. I've never cooked them. They are very good cooked right. I like mustard greens too.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am sorry Tambo, my mind(whats left of it), is sometimes misguided, and off track-Ok I admit it, I'm a bit warped?


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I never liked turnips till I got married. My MIL cooked some and invited me to taste. I just knew I would barf but not to hurt her feeling, I did taste them. She had mashed them, added butter, salt and pepper and 2 Tablespoons of sugar. I have loved turnips ever since. In fact I had them for dinner today.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

:ashamed: I have just been informed of what a wang is!! I really should edit that post but I'm not going to. You can bet THAT IS NOT WHAT I MEANT!!  :facepalm::umno:Maybe it's a Northern thing I wished I had understood before using it in a post!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I saw a video of some being cooked with apples to take the bitter out. I was going to give these to the chickens but I may add some butter and sugar. Then again I don't know if I will ever get over eating them!! Lol


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Your milk undoubtably came from willowgirl's herd! The cows were saying ouch about the rings, and put some "wang" in the milk?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea Tambo I'm in TN.... no Wang here lol...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

handymama said:


> no Wang here lol...


Seems to be a common lament here on the Singletree


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well now we all learned something from the ole singletree tonight, haven't we!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

tambo said:


> Whoa, I'm slow! I had to go reread, after the comments, and then sputter a while!!! OMG!!! LMAO!!!!
> 
> I'm just getting tuned into the internet folks!:sing:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

tambo said:


> Well it sounds like it from the comments above!! We've always used it around here. Maybe a TN thing you just wouldn't understand. It means :yuck: !!


Yup. Or "Gawd, smells like kyarn!"


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I like turnips sliced and fried with potatoes and onions. Very good. Bacon grease makes it even better.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't like turnips, either.
.....but, I like swedes ( in Canada that's what they are called).....that is, Rutabagas. I like to cube them and cook
together with carrots. When tender I add a dollop of butter
and mash like potatoes. Very good! In fact I'm having that 
With my duck dinner this evening.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Seems to be a common lament here on the Singletree


Oh my, 'bout snorted my tea on that one- since I was just lamenting that fact less than half hour ago!

I'm switching to the bourbon now...

And now I'm really craving turnip greens, forgot about them!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

We always cooked a few turnips in with the greens, and they tasted alright served that way. We only used the young ones, not fully mature turnips. In our neck of the woods it was not "wang" but "twang" that was used to describe food with an off taste. It was also used to describe how a person spoke, so context was important to the word's meaning.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I love turnips. I had turnip greens tonight and wished I had turnips to go with them. I love them by themselves , but really like them in stew and pot roast too.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tambo, I knew exactly what you meant so it must be a Tennessee thang.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

A WEST TN thing. Glad somebody's gettin some wang anyway lmao.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Not totally Tennessee! My extended family in Texas all said it, and I grew up hearing and saying it all the time too in Oklahoma. But as I got into my teenage years I quickly learned NOT to use it from the reactions I got from guys!

We spelled it whang, and it generally meant an odd, inappropriate or unpleasant taste...ahem, interpret that however you want, ROFL! 

I slipped up a few months ago and used it to describe yogurt...my son will never let me live it down, lol! I seriously don't understand how people can LIKE yogurt, especially kids, who usually hate everything! I've been trying to force myself to eat yogurt for years, but it's just nasty! 

Back on subject, I don't like turnips either, but I love turnip greens, go figure. Some chef I saw one time said the secret was to use teeny baby turnips, and I have to admit the recipe he used made me want to try them. I don't remember it now, but I remember it involved caramelizing little turnips about the size of golf balls cut in half.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

I like turnip greens, cooked like one would cook collards or kale... Turnips, themselves, I can live without. Not my kinda thing. 

Wang, to us old nerds, were early computers.  playing with your Wang had a whole different meaning then, or perhaps the same meaning! LOL!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It was whang here too, off taste. I cook turnips after a good frost, they seem milder to me, then. I add chopped onions and apples with a little brown sugar or maple syrup cooked on top of the stove in a little apple cider. I also like them mashed after boiling with salt, butter and a good grind of black pepper.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Tambo, you need to get your turnips when they are the size of golf balls. Don't let the purple tops get as big as baseballs or they will have a TWANG (that is the word you want, TWANG- meaning bitter taste to them).

Chop your turnips up in 1/2 inch to 1 inch squares, add a little salt, some butter or bacon grease, and let simmer till soft but not mushy. Add pepper if you like. I have put a granny smith apple in with mine if I let them get too big. If they get too big, they get bitter and woody.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

You need to peel a purple top with a heavy hand.........if you cut a turnip in half, you'll notice a line past just in from the skin.....you need to peel that deep, or they'll be bitter as quinine.............We often mix them with white egg turnips to end up with a milder mess a turnips..........I like rutybeggars better, raw and cook, but I don't like the tops on rutabegas at all.......cook collards, cabbage, or purpletop, white egg, or kale instead
If you really want to twork up your jaws plant you a patch of 7 top turnips....they are only for greens....I'd hate to feed 'em to somebody I didn't like!


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I like the raw turnips,not cooked. I also like the milk. Would rather have that milk than standard store bought. It also is great for making cheese.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Turnips and their greens, yummmy! Milk, yuck!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

LOVE turnip greens, HATE boiled peanuts!

Mon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> LOVE turnip greens, HATE boiled peanuts!
> 
> Mon


 How about parched peanuts?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've never seen a thirsty peanut..yet. Where do you find them? And to add, I've known a few peanuts that made ME parched....

Mon


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Parched peanuts is what Northerners sell at ball parks as roasted peanuts........they are fine parched in a oven, but even better in the fireplace....they were a typical winter snack in my home


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Traditional Scot/Irish side dish.. Turnips and potatoes..
Leave skins on or peel...dice..
Boil both until fork soft..
Mash.. Add butter, minced garlic ..sprinkle with dried parsely..
Delicious


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't be the only one who didn't know what kyarn was either. What the heck is k-yarn?? LOL

n) A southern derivative of the word carrion, meaning dead and/or decaying flesh.
That bag of rotten potatoes smells like kyarn. 

Yuck! This tastes like kyarn! 

You are as lazy as kyarn.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

plowhand said:


> Parched peanuts is what Northerners sell at ball parks as roasted peanuts........they are fine parched in a oven, but even better in the fireplace....they were a typical winter snack in my home


We get a 25 lb bag of raw about every year. Just about that time too. I roast a batch every few days. Cleaned and just damp, lightly salted, and popped in a medium oven for about 20 minutes. Mmmm...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I had an uncle who made a good side income boiling peanuts and selling them in the parking lot of sporting events in his little town. But in our house, Dad would "parch"/roast peanuts, especially on days he could not work outside in the Winter. It was the nicest surprise to come home from school and have a batch of parched peanuts waiting on you. It made all the work of planting/hoeing/harvesting/drying the nuts worthwhile.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

How about rutabagas? Cut into not quite one inch cubes, barely cover with water in a lidded pot, stuck browned bone in pork chops between the bagas and the pot and simmer very lightly for a couple of hours. It'll stink your whole house up. YUM!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The southwestern term for an off taste is whang, not wang. A wang is something entirely different.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

:facepalm: Funny thread!!! LOLOL especially that Tambo was innocent about the whole thing. :buds:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Twp.Tom said:


> I'm sorry, not a very nice comment*-this happens when I am alone at the keyboard-unsupervised.


I didn't edit my post, you shouldn't either!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tambo said:


> Well it sounds like it from the comments above!! We've always used it around here. Maybe a TN thing you just wouldn't understand. It means :yuck: !!


here too....its either twangy..wangy or some other southern slurred word/words.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

tambo said:


> A wang (don't know if it's spelled right) is an off taste. I've heard this word all my life. Lol I couldn't find it in the dictionary though!!


In TX, it is spelled whang...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

arcticow said:


> In TX, it is spelled whang...


Oh believe me I've figured that out!!


----------

